# Need advice on air rifle



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

What is a good economical air rifle for garden varmints? Up to about 10-20 yards.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

It would help , if I knew your budget ,
What your willing to spend.

There are so many brands and types, 
Nitro, Springer, pump up, etc.


Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Garden varmints/thieves....

Air rifle dispatched, 10 of them, in 2 weeks, with a Hatsan .177 caliber, springer.









Jim


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking around $150.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I was thinking around $150.


I have an old Crosman Model 2100 with a cheap azz 4x scope, .177 cal. Pump it ten times (max), and you get 750 fps with either pellets, darts, or bbs. I've killed squirrels at 15 yds, rabbits at 10, and dispatched a raccoon around 5. They still sell 'em, and they are inexpensive....I'd recommend the Crosman 2100X (new model).....it's a lot of fun, and will shoot .177 bbs, darts, or pellets. No need to keep spending money on CO2 cartridges. The new ones are Model 2100X, and at Wally World, they're less than $60.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-2100X-Classic-177-Cal-Rifle-with-Scope/45848936

Example reviews: "by Chipmunk
I have had this rifle for some time now and it always performs well. Plenty of power. Built very well. Has never let me down. Great service, Thanks
1/26/2017

by Clarence 
The Crossman 2100 worked fine. The pellets arrive the next day. Great job with the service.
2/18/2017

by Hanks
What a great air rifle it's very impressive. If you want something to down small game this could be the answer to pest control. I was an ammo specialist for the U.S. Army. This particular pumpmatic Crosman air rifle exceeded or outperformed above pumpmatic rifle standards. Just find the right pellet or pellets for your Crosman 2100x it will do just fine!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is a link to several in your price range.

http://www.pyramydair.com/a/Air_guns/Air_rifles/150/cat_152/calibers_0_177/pr_100_0T150_0

This one would be my choice...

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Hatsan_1000S_Striker_Combo_Air_Rifle_Black/2673/5267

Remember , air rifles are like guns, each one will LIKE its own ammo type and weight , try different pellets, weight and type, for accuracy.
Never oil the the ammo or bore, and never clean the bore.

Jim


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

What would be good for woodchucks?

Also, for the OP, check your local laws about discharging a airgun near a residence. Insert eyerolling here, but you never know.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

If your shooting groundhogs you probably want a 22 cal and not a .177. They can be tough to drop humanely


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Too many other houses around to use a .22

Ah well


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Crossman Nitro Venom, $160 from Amazon. It came with a 3-9 power scope, break barrel, 22 Caliber, 950FPS, only one pump required and it will put a hole on 3/4" OSB board from 60 yards. Very impressed with it's power.

One of the biggest surprises was the weight. It weights more then my shotgun.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

*I' ve , personally, never been able to get close enough to a ground hog/whistle pig/woodchuck to kill one with air rifle.*

My longest kill ,with my best air rifle, was 49 yards on a rabbit.
Rabbits are easy to kill, don't take much, woodchucks are tougher, and harder to kill.

Therefore I wouldn't shoot one with an air rifle at more than 40 yards.
I would also use a .22 caliber pellet.

My choice for whistle pigs is .22 WMR rifle.

Took this one at 143 yards.









Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jim1590 said:


> Too many other houses around to use a .22
> 
> Ah well


To close for a 22 rifle, or a .22 air rifle?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Here is a link to several in your price range.
> http://www.pyramydair.com/a/Air_guns/Air_rifles/150/cat_152/calibers_0_177/pr_100_0T150_0
> This one would be my choice...
> http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Hatsan_1000S_Striker_Combo_Air_Rifle_Black/2673/5267
> ...


1,000 fps....is pretty impressive! The Crosman gets 750 and it works well on small game under 30-40 yards. The Hatsun 1000S is looking pretty good....might have to pick up one of those myself, and retire the old Crosman 2100!!

Saw a Benjamin Marauder online, and it's pretty darn impressive, too.....but at $500 it oughtta be! In .177 you get 1100 fps, and for the .22 version 1000 fps.
http://www.riflezone.com/benjamin-marauder-air-rifle-review/
Excerpt: "Why Most Choose The Benjamin Marauder For Hunting:
Benjamin Marauder Review.
A Marauder is a highwayman; a bandit; a freebooter; a plunderer. Yes, Marauder couldn't be a more fitting name for this Benjamin air rifle. I may not be a true highwayman, but I can say that this rifle is one of the most powerful in its price range and is unbelievable for hunting! It made me find new appreciation for PCP air rifles. After reviewing it, I'd have to say the Benjamin Marauder is for serious shooters. Three Calibers, PCP Power Plant.

The Marauder comes in three calibers: .177, .22 and .25. It's a PCP (precharged pneumatic) rifle with a rebalanced wood stock. If you're looking for some technical details, here's a rundown of this gun's specs:

10-shot repeater
Auto-indexing feature
2,000 to 3,000 psi
Internal shroud to reduce noise
2-stage adjustable trigger
Choked barrel
11mm dovetail grooves
215cc air reservoir
Reversible bolt
8.2lbs.

The Marauder is a beautiful looking gun, and it packs the power to match its beauty."


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Ignore my Crosman 2100X recommendation.*



SouthCentralUS said:


> I was thinking around $150.


After checking out Phideaux's Pyramid entries, the Hatsun looks pretty damn good. Ignore the Crosman 2100X, unless you just want a super cheap model that's basically good for 25 yds or less. The Hatsun is very impressive, and gives you 33% more velocity than the Crosman.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

In my experience, Hatsan is the only mfg, that lists it's FPS of the projectile , using only a pure LEAD pellet.

The others are rating their FPS sing a 4 gr alloy pellet , that is a total waste of time.

every pellet will give different FPS results , depending on shape/type and especially weight.

I've chronied many pellets and the published FPS is allwas higher than what I actually see. Hatsan is very close.

Hatsan 1000S Striker Combo Air Rifle, Black

Pick Your Option
0.177" (4.5mm)
Caliber: 0.177" (4.5mm), Stock: Synthetic, Handle: Ambi, Hatsan 1000S Striker combo incl. Optima 3-9x32 scope & mount.
1,000 fps with lead pellets

Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> In my experience, Hatsan is the only mfg, that lists it's FPS of the projectile , using a pure LEAD pellet.
> 
> The others are rating their FPS sing a 4 gr alloy pellet , that is a total waste of time.
> 
> ...


I get two types...the Gold Tips, and the Piranha HP, both are lead, and work very well. The Gold Tips are 8.9 gr, and the Piranhas are 10.5 gr. Damn wind is always blowing here, ya need a heavy pellet. I sure do like that Hatsun, though....I can see one on order now!!!! 

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/airgun-ammunition/gold-tip-pellet

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/airgun-ammunition/177-piranha-10-5gr-pellets-400ct


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My , most accurate pellets (.177) are usually in the 10 to 14 gr weights, depending on shape(domed seem to be best).

In .22 cal pellets , my most accurate are 21 gr flat point.

You gotta stay below 1100 fps. that barrier plays havoc with this light ammo.



Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> My , most accurate pellets (.177) are usually in the 10 to 14 gr weights, depending on shape(domed seem to be best).
> In .22 cal pellets , my most accurate are 21 gr flat point.
> You gotta stay below 1100 fps. that barrier plays havoc with this light ammo.
> Jim


Never shot a .22 air rifle. Both of what I have are .117 (Vigilante revolver , around 430-470 fps, and the Crosman 2100, 700-750 fps.). Have no clue regarding .22 cal models! :dunno:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a desire for a sound "suppressed" air rifle. My Dad has a Ruger air rifle that he uses to kill all sorts of nuisances. While very deadly and accurate it is surprisingly loud. I need something a bit more stealthy so as not to disturb the neighbors (in town).


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a desire for a sound "suppressed" air rifle. My Dad has a Ruger air rifle that he uses to kill all sorts of nuisances. While very deadly and accurate it is surprisingly loud. I need something a bit more stealthy so as not to disturb the neighbors (in town).


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a desire for a sound "suppressed" air rifle. My Dad has a Ruger air rifle that he uses to kill all sorts of nuisances. While very deadly and accurate it is surprisingly loud. I need something a bit more stealthy so as not to disturb the neighbors (in town).


The Benjamin Marauder is quiet, with an integral "shroud". http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Marauder_Mrod_Air_Rifle_Combo/3541

Gama makes a "Whisper Cat" http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Gamo_Silent_Cat/1860 , still some noise from the springs and such.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a desire for a sound "suppressed" air rifle. My Dad has a Ruger air rifle that he uses to kill all sorts of nuisances. While very deadly and accurate it is surprisingly loud. I need something a bit more stealthy so as not to disturb the neighbors (in town).


Use heavier pellets , to drop the FPS below 1100 fps and it will be silent.

Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I also have a Ruger air magnum .177 pellet rifle. Break barrel. You only need/get one pump.
With precision ammo, it's rated at 1400 fps.

Put it next to a Winchester 94 in .44 mag and ask someone which one is the BB gun, they'll pick the winchester.

This pellet gun is so heavy it could use a bipod.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I have the Ruger Air Magnum in .22 caliber,
It weighs 9 1/2 lbs, and is deadly , scarey accurate, under 50 yards.
1 shot , instant kills on rabbits.

Again I use heavy enough pellets , usually 21 gr, to keep the CRACK of sound barrier down, fps below 1100 and ,consistent accuracy.









Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

phideaux said:


> I have the Ruger Air Magnum in .22 caliber,
> It weighs 9 1/2 lbs, and is deadly , scarey accurate, under 50 yards.
> 1 shot , instant kills on rabbits.
> 
> ...


I have some crossman pellets in the round tin, and some Gammo Raptor gold plated power pellets. Neither of them give a weight, and I'm too tired to go to the shop and put them on a scale.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a Gamo whisper fusion with a built in suppressor and a 3x9 power scope. With a light weight 22 cal pellet, it cracks as loud as a 22lr. With a 16.5 grain pellet, all you hear is the spring and the accuracy is crazy out to about 30 yds. I'm putting 5 shot groups in one ragged hole off a bench and sandbags. Leaning up against a door frame, I'm getting a group you can cover with a nickel. I have shot squirrels with my setup and they don't even move. They just slump to the ground. You combine that with a ground blind so you could recock without being seen and you could wipe out a flock of turkeys or several squirrels from one location and they would never know what was going on.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

On a new air rifle, it takes an average of 100 shots to "shoot the barrel in"
Clean it real good when you get it but never clean the bore again, or you will have to start over.

So you can see , by how many different pellets I have , trying to find the ultimate accurate one.

Reminder....only install an air rifle approved scope on an air rifle.
Regular scopes will be destroyed by the double action recoil.









Jim


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Found this 
http://www.airgundepot.com/varmint-hunting-airguns.html


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Found this
> http://www.airgundepot.com/varmint-hunting-airguns.html


Did you see the .45 cal Sam Yang Big Bore 909S? That thing is awesome! Good reviews, too! Review excerpt: "Love it. It's loud for an airgun. Sounds like a small tire blowing out. Not as loud as a firearm but very loud for an air rifle. Not neighborhood friendly. That said, it's a very powerful air rifle that is graceful and very comfortable to hold and shoot. It feels like a Remington 742/1100/870 when you shoulder it. Buy it."

http://www.airgundepot.com/samyang-909-rifle.html


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> What is a good economical air rifle for garden varmints? Up to about 10-20 yards.


The Beeman dual barrel spring piston is the best buy for the money IMO. It has a .177 barrel and a .22 barrel. They're around $100.00 at most Walmart stores. I've used a bunch of different air rifles and for the money it's a great deal. I have one I keep in our winters motor home down south. My favorite is the Benjamin PCP rifles in .22 call. Mine is deadly accurate and good with every pellet type or brand I've tried. I can't keep a scope zeroed on my Ruger air magnum. It shoots good with iron sights though. It's really picky about pellets though.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! Thanks. Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Wow! Thanks. Looks like I have some research to do.


Who knew there were so many and all the way up to .45 cal.!! Some of these things cost THOUSANDS!! Jeeez!!

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Walther_LG400_Alutec_Competition_Air_Rifle/2553 *($2,495.95--List Price $2,950.95 Save $455.00 (15%))*
Excerpt: "Walther LG400 Alutec Competition air rifle.
Precharged pneumatic
Bolt-action
Single-shot
Right-hand grip
Adjustable medium grip with memory effect (3D grip PROTOUCH)
Central front sight globe accepts inserts
Adjustable Sport Competition diopter rear sight
300 or 200 bar fill pressures
Removable aluminum air reservoir with integral manometer (air pressure gauge)
Pressure reducer with QUICKCLEAN air filter
Approx. 600 shots per fill
5-way adjustable 2-stage match trigger (VARIO trigger offers extremely fine settings)
50g to 120g trigger-pull
Ergonomic loading lever can be placed on the left-hand or right-hand side
Carbon fiber barrel jacket
ECO valve technology (minimal opening pulse and reduced shot development time)
Loading status indicator
Dry-fire mechanism
Highly adjustable aluminum stock with a wide range of settings and T-slot rail plus stock tilt
42.32" to 43.31" stock length
Quick-action stock length and cheekpiece settings
Adjustable forearm
Light metal buttplate wing MEC CONTACT III
Free-floated barrel
Barrel and forearm weights
Meets ISSF requirements
Incl. various tools, fill adapter, hard case, instructions and test target"

Well, apparently the damn photo won't come through! Says it's a jpg, but it ain't working!! I'll see if I can find another photo! OK, will try this one!! Hooooray!!!!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Who knew there were so many and all the way up to .45 cal.!! Some of these things cost THOUSANDS!! Jeeez!!
> 
> http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Walther_LG400_Alutec_Competition_Air_Rifle/2553 *($2,495.95--List Price $2,950.95 Save $455.00 (15%))*
> Excerpt: "Walther LG400 Alutec Competition air rifle.
> ...


Got one up on ya  lol 
http://www.pyramydair.com/article/_50_Caliber_Dragon_Slayer_Air_Rifle_December_2007/45


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Got one up on ya  lol
> http://www.pyramydair.com/article/_50_Caliber_Dragon_Slayer_Air_Rifle_December_2007/45


H. Jumpin' Jehosaphat! You gotta be kiddin' me.... A .50 cal monster, 225 gr pellets (if you can even call them that!), 600 fps, and it comes complete with scope/laser??!! For $600....SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS???? Well, I know *what I am ordering* in the way of "air rifles" to take to the BOL to have fun with!!! :hatsoff::2thumb::beercheer:artydance:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I know it's a friggen monster


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I read in an homesteader mag some years ago that to get rid of woodchucks you put used kitty litter down the hole. They leave. Tried it when I had a chuck devastating my veggies - it worked. Everyone I know who has tried it says the same thing. Might try that, because yes, woodchucks are known to be hard to kill. You might get better luck with a live trap, then shooting him at closer range, but stay away from his front end, those teeth are fierce. In my state, no license required to trap damage causing varmints (but I do have a license anyway)


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Any decent spring actuated, single pump rifle that gives you velocities of 1000 fps or better should work fine. Follow the break-in recommendations, never fire it without a pellet or BB in the chamber. I recommend using lead pellets that stay subsonic for 2 reasons; 1) staying subsonic does not create the loud report of a body moving faster that the speed of sound and, 2) subsonic lead pellets are inherantly more stable and carry more kinetic energy, thus more accurate, harder hitting shots.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> What is a good economical air rifle for garden varmints? Up to about 10-20 yards.





bigg777 said:


> Any decent spring actuated, single pump rifle that gives you velocities of 1000 fps or better should work fine. Follow the break-in recommendations, never fire it without a pellet or BB in the chamber. I recommend using lead pellets that stay subsonic for 2 reasons; 1) staying subsonic does not create the loud report of a body moving faster that the speed of sound and, 2) subsonic lead pellets are inherantly more stable and carry more kinetic energy, thus more accurate, harder hitting shots.


I wouldn't get too concerned about the 1000 fps velocity. I've killed lots of critters with the old pump type air rifles and none of them ever reached close to 1000 fps. Accuracy is still king. Rabbits and squirrels fall to the lower velocities as my experience testifies. Many of those advertised 1000 fps rifles do so only on paper and even then only with super lightweight pellets which are often the least accurate. I did some pretty intensive testing on air rifles for the book I wrote and the pump type and PCP type air rifles, while often lower velocity, tended to be accurate with any pellet type/weight/brand. The spring and gas piston guns tend to play favorites. In fact, some wouldn't even hit the target and very few ever shot to the same point of aim in the same gun. They were pretty much good only if you had a good stock of a particular brand and wieght of pellet. Otherwise you had to realign the sights each time you changed brands of pellets. All of my pump rifles shot vertually every pellet to the same point of impact at ranges of 25 yards or less. That's worth thinking about about for survival purposes. The old Sheridan pumps were and still are great air rifles. I love my new Benjamin PCP. It's light weight, and accurate.

One other complaint I have about the spring/gas piston guns is mounting a sling to it. With the PCP guns it's easy. With the others it's a PIA or impossible. My Ruger Air Magnum is one heavy air rifle. Around the cabin that's not a big deal but if you have to walk it gets tiresome very quickly! Plus you always need one hand to crry the air rifle which leaves only one hand to use for other assorted tasks. If I'm in camp and gathering firewood for example the rifle has to remain in camp. Something to think about maybe?

Also, remember air pistols. My Crossman pump up air pistol is a companion when hunting big game. It's perfect for getting the occassional grouse without alerting the rest of the woods to your presence.

I have no preference between gas or spring piston guns. Both have good and bad points that tend to cancel each other out. The much advertised hype about gas piston guns being qieter didn't hold true in my testing. They sound different but both make about the same amount of overall noise when being used (IMO!).

Again, I always recommend the Beeman twin barrel air rifle for beginners. Mine is super accurate with plenty of power for small game plus you have the option of changing barrels and calibers. They are not so powerful that the scopes won't stay aligned either. That's the biggest complaint I have with my Ruger Air Magnum. I've gone through several scopes on it trying to find one that will handle the recoil. It's quite frustrating to have it almost perfectly sighted in then the next shot string is on the edge of the target. I still don't have a scope on it.

Anyway, good luck on your search. I've almost put my .22 rimfires away in favor of my air rifles. Much easier and cheaper to shoot. and just as good on small game as a .22 rimfire out to about 35 yards.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> To close for a 22 rifle, or a .22 air rifle?


Probably both! I only have half an acre, but its flat and all usable.

My local woodchucks are under my shed (near the right most fence line), although I have not seen them for a few days. Fingers crossed they have moved on some.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

kappydell said:


> I read in an homesteader mag some years ago that to get rid of woodchucks you put used kitty litter down the hole. They leave. Tried it when I had a chuck devastating my veggies - it worked. Everyone I know who has tried it says the same thing. Might try that, because yes, woodchucks are known to be hard to kill. You might get better luck with a live trap, then shooting him at closer range, but stay away from his front end, those teeth are fierce. In my state, no license required to trap damage causing varmints (but I do have a license anyway)


Going to do the cat litter. Have seem several suggestions for that, and with 2 cats, I have a decent supply!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jim1590 said:


> Probably both! I only have half an acre, but its flat and all usable.
> 
> My local woodchucks are under my shed (near the right most fence line), although I have not seen them for a few days. Fingers crossed they have moved on some.


I wouldn't use a rifle at all in that area. To many houses.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> I wouldn't use a rifle at all in that area. To many houses.


This would do it, using heavy, slow pellets..600 fps or so, but for the price I'd go with traps or kitty litter!!

https://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-392-Action-Variable-Rifle/dp/B002J1OZ8G


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm, maybe some pepper balls for my paintball guns? I can probably deter some critters, wayward children and add spice to the lettuce when we get our garden going next season!

I like that Benjamin 392. Will have to check out the local laws first.


----------

